# Windmill



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## espresso2x (Apr 5, 2018)

Weather front coming in?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 5, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Weather front coming in?



They have been passing through all day. We had scattered snow squalls this morning and high winds yesterday.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 5, 2018)

Very nice..

That mill looks like it's a little tipsy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, don't think I'd want to climb it.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2018)

I like this.  But for my tastes it's a tab too muddy (on my monitor). I like the coloration, but I'd add some contrast.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you Gary!


----------



## texxter (Apr 6, 2018)

Love the mood created by the clouds and the light coming through them... tree is nice!  I would probably go for a more straight b&w silver look than sepia, but it's  a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

Here is a slightly different look. Which is preferred?


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 7, 2018)

Two good shots, but imo the 2nd is the better one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## deeky (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree that it needs some more highlights.  But also some straightening.  The leaning tower of windmill (insert rimshot) was mentioned.  But if you look closer, the silos at its base have the same lean.  I think it's more of a distortion issue.  Nothing a little more distortion couldn't clean up.  I did find the lean just enough to be distracting.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 11, 2018)

Beautiful Shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you much!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2018)

Being in the minority, I prefer the 1st shot, the color of the sky reminds me of tornado season when I lived in Kentucky. I guess I have more of a specific memory to relate to it.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 14, 2018)

I love windmills!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 15, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Being in the minority, I prefer the 1st shot, the color of the sky reminds me of tornado season when I lived in Kentucky. I guess I have more of a specific memory to relate to it.


I grew up on Lake Cumberland. I know what you mean.


Peeb said:


> I love windmills!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Peeb. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your input with me!


----------

